# Tinboats Tournament August 21st - Bloomington, IL!



## wasilvers

_The WI/IL tinboats.net group is holding our very first get together/tournament on August 21st. I spoke to Jim and we would like to open it up to any tinboater who would like to attend. We'd love to meet you, see your rig, and have a great time fishing with/against you. Entry fees are very reasonable, and there is a panfish division as well. Looking forward to a great time!_

The list of those attending (as of 5-4):
wasilvers
Hanr3
BYOB Fishing
Perchin
SmallieJonze
po1
ITguy
and a few "maybes"

The first WI/IL Tinboats.net group tournament is officially scheduled for August 21, 2010 at Evergreen Lake just north of Bloomington Illinois. Should be good fishing with a great group! There is plenty of camping available for anyone who wants to get there early or stay later. I’ll be arriving Friday morning with the family and staying till Sunday. The park details can be found here – just use the links on the left side of the page – looks like great swimming, hiking, camping, fishing, etc.. (https://www.mcleancountyil.gov/Parks/)

*Format –* This tournament/get together will have something for everyone. Fishing starts at 6:30am and runs till 3:30pm. Entry fee is only $25 per boat - payouts are 100%! There are 2 divisions – Bass and Pan fish. Entry to the tournament automatically enters you in both categories. 

*Bass *– The bass portion is a paper tournament (you measure, record, and release) – top 3 bass will count towards your day’s total, but you can continue fishing till the tournament ends. To win ‘BIG BASS’, your biggest catch must be brought to the weigh in to be weighed, recorded, and released by a tournament official (me). I expected a lot of lunkers for the pictures!


*Pan fish *– The pan fish portion of the tournament will be decided by the total weight of 3 (yes only three) pan fish. They must be brought to the weigh in alive and healthy where they will be weighed, recorded, and released by a tournament official. We might have a close race with just 3 to weigh! In the event of a tie, winner will be decided by total length of catch. Pan fish will only count if it is a crappie, bluegill, sunfish, or pumpkinseed (if I left a common panfish out, let me know).

*Camping/Hotels* – Camping reservations (just $18 for a spot with electric) are available and can be made by phone at (309) 726-2022 ext.221. I know not everyone enjoys camping out so here is a list of hotels available in this area – https://www.bloomingtonnormalcvb.org/accommodations.cfm

*Maps *

A rough lake map can be found here - https://www.mcleancountyil.gov/Parks/pdf/lakemap.pdf
A google map of the area is here - doesn’t this just look like it holds a lot of fish - https://maps.google.com/maps?%20hnear=Bloomington,+McLean,+Illinois&ll=40.636492,-89.034405&spn=0.032111,0.084543&t=h&z=14

*Other Information - * 
To bring live fish to the weigh-in, you must have a functioning live well per the lake administrators.
If you do not have a livewell, you can still participate in the bass portion.
There is a 10 horsepower limit on the lake. Bigger motors can only be used for loading or unloading. The lake has plenty of access to great fishing by electric motor only – which I’ll be doing.
There is a lake use fee of $16 a day (or $45 annual). Just think of it as a launch fee and smile!
If you’d like to come but don’t want to tow your boat, let me know and maybe we can hook you up with another tinboater for the day.

*Contact Info* - Contact me via private message to confirm entry- I’ll send you my cell phone if you have any questions. You can register for the tournament up to the morning of, but they would like a total count of boats the week before tournament starts. Also feel free to post here if you want to let others know you’re coming. 

To ensure we are not too exclusive, we are opening this up to all tinboaters who want to make the trip. As always, this is subject to change at any time, for any reason. Hope to see you there!

Will


----------



## Jim

8)


----------



## wasilvers

The date has officially been approved as August 21st - we are fully approved and ready to go! 

See you there,

8)


----------



## Hanr3

Im local (Peoria area, 45mins from lake), any questions ASK?

Camped at Comlara Park numerous times. 

If your bringing your family and they aren't going fishing there are activities for them as well.
It is a great park. If oyu are camping, dont bring your own firewood. They have it, not sure if there is a charge or not. We always camp at one of the youth group sites witht eh BoyScouts over Memorial Day weekend, and will be again this year. 

This year they removed the size restriction on Crappie, used to be a 9" or larger size restriction, 25 creel limit. Now its any size 15 creel limit.

Besides Crappie, Large and Small Mouth Bass they have Walleye, Sauger, and thier Hybrids, plus Musky. Bring your big poles for the Musky, 48" lentgh limit. To see the other fish in the lake check out the fishing reports. 
Its a great fishery. One of the jewels in Central Illinois.

Im planning on attending.
Looking forward to meeting you all.
You can check out my build in person too.
Link to build in my sig.


Fishing Reports by local anglers.
https://www.larrysfishinghole.com/
Left side


----------



## Hanr3

If you are camping and would like some pictures of various sites let me know. Ill see what I can do to get them to you.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

If I can get a count of participants a couple of weeks beforehand, I can put together a nice little gift bag for everyone!


----------



## wasilvers

BYOB Fishing said:


> If I can get a count of participants a couple of weeks beforehand, I can put together a nice little gift bag for everyone!



Heck yeah!, I'm going to get on the list by saying IN, and bringing tanativly bringing one newby along with me. If he gets permission to come out and play :LOL2:


----------



## Nickk

I'll have to check on the homefront, that's right in our Summer vacation time so I'm tentative at best. I'd sure like to go though!


----------



## perchin

So I can bring my fishing partner to this???(my wife). Meaning can she fish the tournament with me in my boat? I'm thinking that's the only way she will see eye to eye with me on this one :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

You can bring a wife or girlfriend as your fishing partner, just don't bring both :shock: To make if fair, just have them register on tinboats.net as a member first - then they are good to go! 

The location we chose and the fishing contest is designed to be family friendly. So if you fish with a wife or kid and they can catch the heck out of panfish, they have a great shot at placing in the panfish division. If you can't catch anything but bass, go for it. It's all about fun, with a little gas money and bragging rights for the best fishermen that day.

The entry $ is per person fishing and they keep track of their own fish. So if two are fishing from a boat, 2 entry's need to be made, and you can win 2x as well. Just no sharing fish.

Will


----------



## perchin

Thank you sir....now to pitch it to the wife. :|


----------



## FishingCop

wasilvers said:


> You can bring a wife or girlfriend as your fishing partner, just don't bring both :shock: To make if fair, just have them register on tinboats.net as a member first - then they are good to go!
> 
> 
> The entry $ is per person fishing and they keep track of their own fish. So if two are fishing from a boat, 2 entry's need to be made, and you can win 2x as well. Just no sharing fish.
> 
> Will




Will,

Why would a wife have to register to participate, as long as my wife is in my boat, pays the entry fee, why does she have to be a member? She never goes on the site and only fishes with me cause she like to get out sometimes. To have her sign up on TinBoats only means another non-active member on the member list.

I can understand not allowing non-members to participate, but my wife? Or what about another member's young son, etc?

Just curious....


----------



## wasilvers

I would say that we sure could use some fairer members on the site :lol: 

Since it's a Tinboats.net tournament, I believe it best that they at least look at the site, if only to register. Perhaps they might even stick around. I didn't place any other restrictions like post counts or time of membership. Just that they tell let us know they are tinboats members. 

If this is an issue, we can modify it to one in the boat being a member. I mean, we are making our own rules here. The only regs we are stuck on is start/end time and tournament format. Otherwise we can modify as we need to.

As we get closer I'll post a list of lake rules, some tourney rules (plagarized from other tinboats groups), and a hold-harmless agreement that we'll each have to sign (just to protect tinboats.net and the park from anyone being an idiot and getting themselve hurt). 

The day is goint to be fun!


----------



## FishingCop

wasilvers said:


> I would say that we sure could use some fairer members on the site :lol:



I agree with that for sure....  

It's not an issue, and certainly anyone's wife, son, daughter, girlfriend, etc., can sign up on tinboats - just don't see the need to add more non-active members names to the roles for no reason except to fish with a husband, father, etc. 

No big deal either way, I can easily type in my wife's name and screen name so she can ride in the boat and fish, but I'd only be clogging up the site with another name who will never go to the site or make any posts - not an active member....

No big deal, whatever you decide is fine, it's just my opinion. Maybe Jim has an opinion on adding dormant names to the membership list? Maybe there is a benefit to more members, whether active or not???


----------



## perchin

FishingCop said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that we sure could use some fairer members on the site :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that for sure....
> 
> It's not an issue, and certainly anyone's wife, son, daughter, girlfriend, etc., can sign up on tinboats - just don't see the need to add more non-active members names to the roles for no reason except to fish with a husband, father, etc.
> 
> No big deal either way, I can easily type in my wife's name and screen name so she can ride in the boat and fish, but I'd only be clogging up the site with another name who will never go to the site or make any posts - not an active member....
> 
> No big deal, whatever you decide is fine, it's just my opinion. Maybe Jim has an opinion on adding dormant names to the membership list? Maybe there is a benefit to more members, whether active or not???
Click to expand...


x2


----------



## Jim

I would rather not have penciled in non active members. :LOL2: Advertising fees are based on membership numbers here at TinBoats.net

Maybe a "boat fee" to enter the tournament as long as one member of the Boat is a TinBoats.net member?


----------



## wasilvers

Thanks Jim! - So one in the boat should be a member of Tinboats. No need to sign up your wife as a member - unless you want her telling us the actual length/weight of all your best catches or how many tries it really took to get the boat straignt on the ramp this spring :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop

wasilvers said:


> Thanks Jim! - So one in the boat should be a member of Tinboats. No need to sign up your wife as a member - unless you want her telling us the actual length/weight of all your best catches or how many tries it really took to get the boat straignt on the ramp this spring :LOL2:




A good resolve to the issue, I kinda thought that dormant members weren't a good thing and the "boat fee" makes sense. 

Thanks Will, for organizing the event. =D> 

I hope to be able to participate but I won't know until it gets closer?? But whether I can make it or not, it will be a great day for TinBoats members who can be there


----------



## perchin

As of right now We are planning on joining in on this event  I guess we'll need to tent it cuz I can't pull the boat and the camper :x


----------



## wasilvers

Made reservations today for the 20th and 21st. Took spot #39 - by the water, in sight of the restrooms, fresh water close, and by some boat docks (not sure if I can use them, but I'm close anyway). 

Feel free to stop by Friday and say Howdy.

I know it's early but I'm getting excited already!


----------



## SmallieJonze

This gives me a deadline to finish my boat...I'm IN!!!
If that doesn't happen...I'll borrow my bro's boat
See you guys there!
Looking forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Popeye

While this is fairly close and I would love to participate, I am werking that weekend and can't make it.


----------



## wasilvers

"cough - cough" - I might be sick that weekend... of course it would be hard to explain the new tan. 

:LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> "cough - cough" - I might be sick that weekend... of course it would be hard to explain the new tan.
> 
> :LOL2:



I might be tempted except that we only have one guy on shift and the power plant won't run itself (safely) alone.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

So how many people are we up to so far? Eight?


----------



## wasilvers

As of now we have 5 + 1 maybe. I'll post the list of those coming on the first post so we can keep track. 

Also I'll update the rules to a boat fee of $25, with automatic entry into big fish portions. If we do that, I think we'll also change it to the format of some other tourneys where the team fishes for entry, so it would be the biggest fish caught by boat - not individual fishermen. That will encourage those fishing alone to bring a friend too. 

We have room available for more if you want to come. I registered for up to 15 boats (thought more WI guys would be willing to drive), but we really can have more than that, we just need to let them know ahead of time how many.


----------



## wasilvers

Fishing Report for the lake:

_"Bass are doing fair to good. A lot of small ones being caught, but we did have a report of a 5 lber and an 8 lber being caught."

"A 14" 1 lb. 4 oz slab (crappie) was caught on Monday near the shore on a minnow."_

8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

wish it was alittle closer to me.

i hope yuns have a good turnout and the bite is hot for ya


----------



## wasilvers

Current Fishing Report (courtesy of https://www.larrysfishinghole.com)
_- Water level is above pool with temps in low to mid 60s 
- Bass were FAIR but mostly small fish in the backs of coves on plastics or minnow baits. 
- Catfish were SLOW 
- Crappie were FAIR-GOOD on jigs/tubes and minnows near shore cover with many small fish but a few nice ones too with reports of good fish in 16-20 foot water 
- Muskie are SLOW with just a couple small fish this week 
- Saugeye were FAIR on jig with minnows or crawlers and most are smaller fish. 
- WhiteBass were FAIR on jigs and gulp baits in same areas fishing for Crappie _

Just wait till the report comes out the week after we fish there - should read something about a group catching numbers of large bass with several going over 5 pounds! :fishing2: 

Can't wait!


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> Just wait till the report comes out the week after we fish there - should read something about a group catching numbers of large bass with several going over 5 pounds!



Because Tinboaters are that good? Or because there's gonna be some stretchin' of the truth? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3

Honest it was this Bigggggggggggggggggggggggggggg! :mrgreen:


----------



## po1

wasilvers Add me to your list cann't miss a good Bass fishing event.


----------



## wasilvers

Done!

I can't wait, my rebuilt boat should be well broken in by tourney time.


----------



## ITGuy

I won't have my boat done in time for this but if anyone would like another tinboat.net member in their boat I would love to be part of this. I live a bit over three hours and would like to be part of this.

:fishing2:


----------



## wasilvers

ITGuy - plan on attending. If you need a boat to fish out of, you can join me as my partner backed out. You're welcome to fish with me, but we might be later getting out and early back, I only can use electric on this lake. :?


----------



## ITGuy

wasilvers,

Sounds great! Thanks for the offer! You can plan on me being there then. 

ITGuy


----------



## Hanr3

We can swap cell numbers at the lake and I can tow people back in if needed.


----------



## wasilvers

ITguy - how good are you at fishing? If you like, you can pick the spots and I'll ride backseat. I don't get to fish out of there too often and would like to check it out before I call the boat 'finished'. 

Hanr3 - thanks! We almost got stuck miles up the lake over 5 miles north of the launch this weekend -. We put the troller on speed 4 and pulled about a half mile before we could get the engine cooled and going again. It caught weeds blocking the intake - we saw it early, before it blew the warning at us, but when we cleared weeds, it blew the heat warning and wouldn't start. It would have been one LONG ride at the end of the day, into the wind, on a half dead battery.


----------



## Hanr3

Talked to a buddy of mine and he wants to go, might bring another friend of his too. 
We will either be fishing from my boat, his boat or a pontoon boat, all tin boats. I might be camping too. 

Not sure what I will do for a tent. Lately I've been using a couple of tarps, but I might bring my 10x20' dining fly and sleep under it. I have a few (5) tents, but Im not a huge fan of tents anymore.


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> Talked to a buddy of mine and he wants to go, might bring another friend of his too.



:beer: 

You can always sleep in the boat. We'll just have to check your livewell before we start fishing :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

Started my research for the tourny at Evergren Lake and came across some nice bass that have been caught...



















On every case there is the chance to catch the state record Muskie - this beast was netted for a lake survey in 2008 - it would have set the record - 5 muskie over 50 inches have been caught at this lake since they started stocking them. Maybe a tinboater will catch the fish of a lifetime!


----------



## po1

Replaced the bearings on the trailer picked up a 9.9 evinrude last week to use instead of the 5.5 johnson/18hp nissan. Already have my spots planned out from previous fishing/camping trips over the years there. Now if I only knew which way the wind was going to be blowing. If you plan on boating any muskie keep in mind a larger net sure help, Anything over 30" can be tough to bring aboard for that picture. With any luck I'll be out there early friday to hit the flats and catch a few walleyes for supper that night.


----------



## Hanr3

The prevailing wind around here is out of the West. North West to South East most of the time. Figure on 10-15mph. 


Sleeping in the boat eh? Hmmm, not a bad idea.


----------



## wasilvers

Alrighty - The local camp wants a count of how many we expect to have and I'm about to give it to them. if anyone else wants to come, let me know by Monday so we can include you in the headcount. I don't think it is a problem to have more, but the accountant in me wants to be as accurate as possible  

Also, anyone done any fishing here lately? I assume the bass is a little slow now with the heat of summer on us. It seems not many people like to fish them deep - at least that's the way it is on the lakes I fish. 10 boats fish shallow to every 1-2 fishing deeper points and breaks. I'll be on a deep point catching fish, and have 10 other boats go right along the shoreline trying to pick up a bass or two. Unless it's pretty cloudy, I don't see them catching much.

Now I gotta find all my camping gear!


----------



## po1

I was out for the day 2 weekends ago with a front going threw. The rocks by the spillway was full of bunch of 12-14' bass. But i did better off the points off the northwest coves and good off the old creek channel just past the white oaks camping area. All and all it was a good day nothing for the records tho. I'm hoping to get out there next weekend if I can get off the road early enough.


----------



## FishingCop

Would love to be there, especially since it is only 3 hour drive. But, Legbrkr, her husband and me and my wife will be in Niagara Falls that weekend.  Hope you all have a great day fishing.


----------



## Hanr3

Less than a month to go.

I need to get off my butt and get ready.

My boat hasnt been in the water yet this year, and I still dont have a fishing liscense. Now that Im back to work again that will all change. I just need to clena up some things on the hioney do list. I still need to rebuild the carb, replace the water pump, install the radio and bunk sliders, service the bearings, and pick up a new trailer tire. Had to use my spare on the lawn trailer. 

Im stoked about camping too. Im may set up my 10x20 dining fly, park the boat under it, and sleep in the boat. :mrgreen:

How many are going camping? Thinking maybe we should have a fish fry Saturday night. Nothing like fresh fish cooked in a dutch oven over an open camp fire.


----------



## po1

I was planning on getting out there friday morning and pitching the tent for the weekend. With any luck I was planning on hitting the flats to see if I couldn't land a few walleye to cookup for that evening.


----------



## Hanr3

Walleye sounds good too.

What should we have with it?
Corn on the cob?
Rice?
Dutch oven cobbler?

Favorite adult beverage to wash it all down. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

We're going to be camping there Friday & Saturday night. Fish fry sounds great! 

Just stop by and introduce yourself! (Spot #39).


----------



## FishingCop

Here's a quote from a post today by a guide I know that fishes Evergreen:

For those of you who enjoy crappies:

I realize that Evergreen Lake is far away for most of you.

It is located just north of Bloomington. What I usually do is have a customer drive to Peru, (located at just west of the junction of Hwy 39 and 80) and I shuttle them down to Bloomington.

Crappies are biting well on this lake. We caught about 30 of them in a little over 2 hours one night last week. Most of them were around 9 inches long. It was non-stop action.

Evergreen is a very good late summer and fall lake.


----------



## Hanr3

FishingCop, who might the guide be? I know a few who guide on Evergreen.

Site 39, I'll try to get something close. 
You volunteering to be the main camp?
What do you want me to bring?
Tripod, dutch ovens, food, firewood?


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> FishingCop, who might the guide be? I know a few who guide on Evergreen.
> 
> Site 39, I'll try to get something close.
> You volunteering to be the main camp?
> What do you want me to bring?
> Tripod, dutch ovens, food, firewood?



Sure, it can be the central camp - my family is coming too, so there will be kiddos running around. If you have extra firewood we could use some - if not, we'll buy some from the campground. I have a small (tiny) charcoal grill and a turkey/fish fryer I can bring too. 

I just want to know - who's catching the fish for all of us?


----------



## Hanr3

Dont bring the fryer, unless you need it for the family.

I'll cook up Saturday nights dinner.
You all catch fish to eat.
What else do you want to eat with the fish?

Ill also make a dutch oven cobbler or two. My treat.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Hey what ages are your kids? I was just planning on driving up for the day and heading home just after fishing, but I might be able to talk everyone into coming if their would be others close to their ages.


----------



## po1

The more important question over who will be catching them is who's going to clean them. I'll be out that friday fishing it's always hard for me to keep off the lake.


----------



## wasilvers

BYOB Fishing said:


> Hey what ages are your kids? I was just planning on driving up for the day and heading home just after fishing, but I might be able to talk everyone into coming if their would be others close to their ages.



Bring them along - I'm sure they'll all get along. I have a three kids ages 5, 8 & 10. The girls are real nice and behaved-they'll play with anyone of any age. They boy is pure energy. He listens, but still manages to find his way into mischeif  

As to cooking, I can leave the fryer home - it takes up room and isn't fun to clean :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

Hanr3 said:


> FishingCop, who might the guide be? I know a few who guide on Evergreen.




Jay Angel, out of Peru.....


----------



## FishingCop

Evergreen Lake Fish Kill:

https://www.shabbonalake.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4942


----------



## wasilvers

FishingCop said:


> Evergreen Lake Fish Kill:
> 
> https://www.shabbonalake.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4942



Dang carp. They didn't say if they rescued any, just that they found 50 dead. That really stinks. (no pun intended)


----------



## Hanr3

FishingCop said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FishingCop, who might the guide be? I know a few who guide on Evergreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Angel, out of Peru.....
Click to expand...



Not familiar with him.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Hanr3 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FishingCop, who might the guide be? I know a few who guide on Evergreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Angel, out of Peru.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not familiar with him.
Click to expand...



Didn't he own a bait shop up there for a while?


----------



## fender66

I'm crushed a that I can't make this. I've tried to figure out a way to get out of my daughter's soccer tournament responsibilities, but it wouldn't be fair to her. Dang! I expect to see lots of pictures!


----------



## perchin

I'm getting frustrated..... My wife put in for the time off for this a long time ago.... Her boss is saying that she can't have it off :evil: I wonder how heartbroken she'll be if I just come without her :?


----------



## FishingCop

Jay Angel, out of Peru.....[/quote]


Not familiar with him.[/quote]


Didn't he own a bait shop up there for a while?[/quote]

Don't know about owning a bait shop, but he is a Hydrologist for USGS, Fishing Guide and Outdoor Writer. Mostly Shabonna, LaSalle and Heideke lakes, but Evergreen also and a few other places.


----------



## wasilvers

perchin said:


> I'm getting frustrated..... My wife put in for the time off for this a long time ago.... Her boss is saying that she can't have it off :evil: I wonder how heartbroken she'll be if I just come without her :?



"cough" I think she's coming down with SummerItis. Better take a few days to make sure she nips it in the but and it doesn't take hold and turn into ImaOutaHereItis.

Seriously though, hasn't she seen Office Space enough to know how to handle the bosses? A little push-back goes a LONG Way. Off topic, but here's a story my sister shared. She wasn't happy with her boss and his pushieness and demands. So she walked into his office, shut the door and told him "People here hate you, NOBODY likes you, and neither do I. I'm just going to quit." She got an immidiate $5k bonus with another $5k promised if she was still there in 12 months - and no more weekends. Her current boss just told her to write up a proposal Sunday - said it would be real easy. She told him, if it was that easy, he could just do it himself. She didn't work that Sunday and hasn't been asked again, yet she still gets promoted and more responsibilities. Somehow - it works for her. 8)


----------



## wasilvers

Getting really excited about the trip now. I'll be checking the camping gear on Monday. I'll have to clean the boat up soon too - that black carpet shows every piece of dirt. Still haven't painted any of the exposed wood in the boat. 

How many will be there on Friday night?


----------



## po1

I'll be there set up friday around noon. I usually grab one of the white oak sites, they are set up where you can beach your boat right at your campsite.


----------



## Hanr3

I'll be there around dinner time Friday night. Thinking 6-630ish.
My youngest (22) may be coming with me too. 

I still need to confirm my buddy and his friend are coming. 

I'll bring firewood for Saturday night.

Every time I've camped there its been at the youth group sites.


----------



## Hanr3

Ill also be checking my camping gear this week, and gettni gthe boat ready.

I too am getting stoked about this trip.


----------



## Hanr3

Still too early for the 10 day forecast, however the monthly averages for Aud 20-22 is a high of only 83, and night time lows of 62. 

Solar lunar calendar,
https://www.in-fisherman.com/solunar-calendar
Looking like we dont have the best weekend of the month, however the mornings seem to be the best times.


----------



## wasilvers

If past history is an indication of future results, the best weekend of the month will be when I am there! I say that in all seriousness. When my wife and I camp, we have a 100% record of drawing rainy weather. This is a TEN YEAR record! The ONLY times it has not rained on us has been when we camped with other people.  If we are 'on our own' it rains - period. 

Now I like fishing around rainy weather - the fish seem to bite a bit more readily, especially if it is cloudy. And it's easier for me to find fish anywhere as they are out of their sunny day hideouts. I keep 4 different sets of rain-gear in the boat, just for the rainy days. In fact, the last time I planned a fishing trip, we received 14 inches in about 2 hours. I was on the water when the storms started :? But we were catching fish!  

Had a dream last night about fishing at Evergreen lake. It was one of those strange dreams where there were too many muskie and not enough bass biting. I was trying to find a lure that the muskie would leave alone so I could catch a 3 bass limit, and the muskie were everywhere and biting everything. Go figure, only a bass fisherman could want to NOT catch the 'fish of 10,000 casts' :roll:


----------



## wasilvers

From Larry's Fishing Hole - the latest report..

_Lake about 1 foot below pool and slightly stained with water temps in Low-Mid 80's 
- Jared says Bass are FAIR on plastics off points and lay downs with some topwater baits during early morning hours or late evening 
- Bluegill were FAIR along weed lines on wax worms and crawler pieces. 
- Catfish were FAIR with most being caught at night using liver and dip baits 
- Crappie are FAIR on minnows suspended midway in 20-25 ft. of water. _


----------



## Hanr3

po1 said:


> I'll be there set up friday around noon. I usually grab one of the white oak sites, they are set up where you can beach your boat right at your campsite.



Couple of questions for you.

Can you boat at night?
Can you dock your boat in your campsite, the walk-in only sites, 119, 119a, etc.
Which sites in the primitive area can you beach your boat for the night?
Do you know if the docks by site #39 have a ramp?

What Im thinking is swinging by Wasilvers and dropping off the supplies (fiewood, dutch oven, tri-pods, etc.) for Saturday nights dinner. Launching the boat and beaching it in my campsite. Leave my truck in the parking lot all weekend. Fishing Saturday, boat to the Wasilvers (docks by site #39), dinner and boating back to my campsite for the night. Figured I'd load up all my camping gear in the boat and use it as my mode of transportation all weekend.


----------



## wasilvers

Good question, I'd like to know if I could beach my boat at the campsite. I picked it because it looked like it might be possible.


----------



## po1

You can boat and fish all night at evergreen. Some of the best walleye and muskie fishing is in the predawn hours. Most of the walkin sites that are on the beach you can beach your boat. Most of the the white oak sites you can beach the boat to, there's only a few of the sites that I wouldnt because of the landscape and getting to the boat would be a pain (site 8 and 9 are bad) I usually grab site 7 if its avail (the old creek canel right off of it is a good spot that I like). There is no ramp at the dock that's by site 39 and that dock is always over crowded with people tying thier boats off there. I always camp in the white oak sites, there are paths that you can walk to the campsites but most people I know load all the camping gear in the boat and head to the site beaching the boat at the campsite.


----------



## Hanr3

Excellent, thanks po1. Couple more questions for you. I'd really like to go Scout them out before the event, however I doubt I'll be able too.

How much does it cost a night at the White Oak sites?

Other than 8 & 9, are there others to avoid?

Hows sitees 5 & 6? Do they have a breeze in the evening?

Do the White Oak sites have picnic tables?

Do they have fire rings?


----------



## Hanr3

wasilvers,

Couple of questions for you.

I see on the first page the tournament starts at 6:30am and runs to 3:30pm.
Are we meeting in advance someplace, your campsite, the boat dock?
Preregistration? or registration the morning of?

I need a head count of those planning on eating the fish fry Saturday night.
Menu- Fish
French Fries
Corn either canned or on the cob. 
Dutch Oven cobbler.
All cooked over an open campfire.


----------



## po1

Hanr3,
I've haven't camped at 5 or 6 but they have several nice sites. I always check in at the main site at the office to see whats avail then drive over to the white oak parking section by where the trails are then I'll walk the sites to see which one is in the best shape then call in to the office to tell them which one I'm taking. They all have picinic tables and fire rings, but the condition of the picinic tables vary year from year. They sell alot of fire wood there but their prices are a little high and they frown on picking up dead wood so I bring some in or when I'm at the office I buy it then and load it in the boat. The best site is I believe its 14 it has an old dock by it. It's usually one of the first to go. It's somewhere around $15 to camp the walkin sites. The white oak sites are the last to fill up and I've always seemed to get a spot over there. Most people will camp at the main access due to easy access to the showers and restrooms. There's only one outhouse at the white oak sites and its on top of the hill by the white oak ramp. Thats around a mile to walk the trail or 5 minutes to the dock by boat.


----------



## Hanr3

Thanks po1.
I like that plan, and will be doing the same.

I spent an hour of so today creating my camping gear list, menu, and budget for the weekend. Im getting stoked!!!!!


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> wasilvers,
> 
> Couple of questions for you.
> 
> I see on the first page the tournament starts at 6:30am and runs to 3:30pm.
> Are we meeting in advance someplace, your campsite, the boat dock?
> Preregistration? or registration the morning of?
> 
> I need a head count of those planning on eating the fish fry Saturday night.



If my fam can come, then I'm in for 5.

The plan is to meet at the main ramp/docks. This will allow those not camping to find us easily. Registration opens at 6:00. We'll go over a few of the lake rules @ 6:15. And then FISHING!

For those who can't seem to find me, this is my rig - just look for the blue minivan with wisconsin plates. The boat interior is now black, but the outside still looks like aged aluminum (my favorite look)







I'm PMing my cell number to everyone on the list today.


----------



## Hanr3

The more the merrier. 
I got you down for 5.

Anybody else joining on the fish fry Saturday night?


This is me.


----------



## po1

Add 1 more to your fish fry list as I'll be stopping by.


----------



## wasilvers

YeeHaw! I got my old 3.5 hp motor running today. It took a while and some troubleshooting, but she runs and spits water (cools). Ugly as ...... well, it's one of the ugliest things I have. Even my wife made it out to the garage to tell me how ugly it looked.

Took this video after the 3rd carb float adjustment and points cleaning/adjustment. I think I found the happy medium.

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/dQ8eq1QqJZI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/dQ8eq1QqJZI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

By the way, if you have an exposed wire on your spark plug, be sure not to grab it accidentally and let the electricity surge through your body from your hand through your leg - all while your wife is watching! #-o I think she's checking the life insurance policies now for 'stupidity' clauses. :LOL2:


----------



## po1

wasilvers
Them little motors are great thats why I'll never give up my 5.5 it runs no matter what. You might want to consider leaving your big
motor on because if you get to far from the dock and the little motor and or trolling motor gives up you can always call into the office and they will let you drop the big motor down and come in on an idle. This saves them from coming out to tow you in.


----------



## Hanr3

Great video.

I have a 7hp Eska that runs, its loud, and will wear out your arm by days end, but it works great.


----------



## wasilvers

I was making a mental checklist of what to bring to the tourney.

So, does anyone have a scale they want to volunteer to use for weigh-in? 

Will


----------



## Hanr3

I dont have a scale.

Good question.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

What kind of scale do you think we need? I have a 15lb digital rapala scale, if you think that would work.

Matt


----------



## po1

The scale I have is the same 15lb digital rapala scale as BYOB Fishing has. Unless someone has a platform scale this should work all we need to do is put the fish in a tournament bag. And we can always get creative if total weight is more then 15lbs.


----------



## wasilvers

I would think that would work. We are only weighing 3 fish, so unless someone catches 3 5 pounders - we should be good. If anyone maxes out the scale, I think they might just be declared the winner! :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3

Not sure about the weather elsewere, however this week around here we have been in the mid-high 90's + a heat index pushing us into the low 100's (104-113). This isnt dry heat, damn near 80% humidity. Been raining off and on for the past few nights too.

Just checked Bloomington, IL. weather 10 day forecast. Its supposed to be sunny with a high of 83 degrees, night time lows of 63. Sounds like great weather, day and night. 

Hoping the heat wave has turned the fish off, and the cool week will send them into a feeding frenzy. 

By the way, if you hear "Fish On in the front of the boat", you'll know where I am. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3

Today they put rain in the forecast for Saturday. If past performance is any indicator of future performance, the rain should either pass through a couple days earlier, OR never happen.


----------



## turismo01

Man i would be there but my boat isnt ready yet.


----------



## po1

Rain could be good. I always have had better luck fishing in the rain and the good thing about the summer is everything eventually dries out.


----------



## Hanr3

turismo01 said:


> Man i would be there but my boat isnt ready yet.




I thought mine was!
A simple carb rebuild has turned into a full out half the engine ripped apart ordeal. At one point today I had the carb off, whole lower unit off, the bottem end of the lower unit off, the flywheel/electrical plate off, the spark plugs out and about a quart of PB Blaster and oil mixed in each piston ot soak the rings. 

Right now the carb is rebuilt and ready to be installed, the flywheel is back on, altough based on more research Im questioning my point gap timing and will ahve to redo that tomorrow, the lower unit is still completely apart and I still need to rebuild the water pump. Put it all back together, and test, adjust it. 

Come on out, it'll be fun.


----------



## wasilvers

turismo01 said:


> Man i would be there but my boat isnt ready yet.



Does she float? If so, she's ready!

I ran that little 3.5 hp Eska yesterday to see how it would work. It pushed me and a kid a whole 4.9 mph - might go even faster with the wind :LOL2:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

From Larry's Fishin Hole www.larrysfishinghole.com

EVERGREEN LAKE - North of Bloomington to Exit #8 on I-39, and West just over 1-mile and turn left (south) at sign. 
This Lake has BOATING FEES and Evergreen Lake remains a 10 hp (or less) lake. You may use a larger motor ONLY to load and unload from your trailer. Larger motors MUST be propped out of the water once you are away from the courtesy docks. No Size Limit on CRAPPIE Just THE FIFTEEN (15) CRAPPIE PER DAY CREEL LIMIT 
- Bass were FAIR-SLOW and mostly in the evenings. 
- Bluegill were FAIR on wax worms and parts of crawlers. 
- Catfishing has been FAIR-GOOD on livers and dip baits. 
- Crappie were SLOWER this week for the crankbait trollers with just a few reported in 15 foot water.. 
- Saugeye were SLOW-FAIR this week 
*THE BAIT SHOP IS OPEN seven days a week, with minnows, waxworms, nightcrawlers, leeches, and various tackle. 
*Glasener Beach & Concession Stand Will Be CLOSED On WEEKDAYS Starting on Monday August 9th THIS FACILITY WILL REMAIN OPEN WEEKENDS ONLY THROUGH LABOR DAY WEEKEND (YES, WE WILL BE OPEN LABOR DAY - SEPT. 6TH). The Park Staff Wish To THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATRONAGE! 






Hopefully the cooler weather we're due to have this week will help the A.M. bite.

Matt


----------



## wasilvers

Oh YEAH! I just bought a new battery for the boat - 210 reserve capacity beast. It matches the one I bought last year so that makes 420 total reserve capacity available to draw from!!!

I had issues yesterday with one really old battery only used for starting and the depthfinder, it didn't have enough juice left and was causing issues with the finder. I told my wife I'd just borrow her dad's and she shocked me with "Why don't you just buy a new one!" I pushed back with, "If I buy one, I'd better get two so I can set up a two battery setup for the troller and run on high speed all day..." She didn't go for the idea, but I had to ask.

Now I just gotta figure out the electroshock gadget before Saturday :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3

Nice, always a good thing when the wife agrees to new gear. :mrgreen: 

1 more day till Friday, are you ready for this weekend?

Updated weather forecast,
Saturday Scattered Thunder Storms, high of 90, low of 69. It'll be great sleeping weather and Im hoping the rain/cloud cover will really turn the fish on.

My engine saga continues. After umteen billion starts and carb adjustments I can get the engine to start and idle pretty well. However I dont have reverse. So tomorrow I have to pack, food shop, assemble the tri-pod, and pull the lower unit and figure that out. Thinking I may have put one component in backwards. 


wasilvers,
Mind if I drop off the firewood, and the other supplies for Saturday nights fish fry on Friday night? I'm leaving work at 3:30 or so Friday, should arrive at the park by 4:45-5:00pm. Do my thing at the Rangers office and swing by your camp site to drop off Saturday fish fry stuff, If you dont mind? I'll bring you enough firewood for Friday and Saturday nights. I'll also bring a tarp to keep it covered just in case we do get the r word. Can you provide a couple eggs for the fish fry? I'll bring the rest. 

Not sure which White Oak primative campsite I'll have yet, however it will have two American flags stuck in the ground at waters edge, stop by anytime. Especially if you need to seek shelter from the storm. I'm bringing my 10'x20' dining fly. It's more like a carport. :mrgreen:


----------



## po1

Finished up my work for the week and now off for the weekend. Plenty of time to pack the boat with camping gear today and off to Evergreen Lake tomorrow morning.


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 - no problem, I'll pu them on the list. Just stop by that night. I'm sure someone will be at the campsite.

I lost a day of packing as I was sick last night :? Better to get it out of my system now than on Saturday!

We'll be getting there on Friday. I'm guessing that I'll set up camp and try to fish a bit that night. Still gotta get an IL license!


----------



## po1

wasilver you can always pick up a license at walmart in bloomington, 8 miles south of the lake. I-55/I-74(sb) exit 160, turn right on IL-9(wb) 1/2 mile on the right hand side.


----------



## wasilvers

po1 said:


> wasilver you can always pick up a license at walmart in bloomington, 8 miles south of the lake. I-55/I-74(sb) exit 160, turn right on IL-9(wb) 1/2 mile on the right hand side.



Thanks!

Also, don't forget your plaid and get some pictures. You can will all the tinboats contests this week!
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=15239

I'm getting really pumped now! Can hardly concentrate at work today.


----------



## Jim

This bums me out guys, you have no idea.


----------



## wasilvers

Fishing forcast for Saturday... Good all the way till 3pm, then drops to fair. I hope it's a cloudy that day. We'll be in for some awesome fishing!
https://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/fishing/61748?dayParam=3

In WI, all I fish here are natural lakes, so the structure is always weedbeds/ledges. I hope to get some great pictures with the side/down imaging of other types of underwater structure. It would be awesome to get a picture of a tree with baitfish on it.

Sorry you couldn't make it Jim.

Time for me to go home, I'm useless now at work. :mrgreen:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Updated fishing report from Larry's Fishing Hole (www.larrysfishinghole.com)

EVERGREEN LAKE - North of Bloomington to Exit #8 on I-39, and West just over 1-mile and turn left (south) at sign. 
This Lake has BOATING FEES and Evergreen Lake remains a 10 hp (or less) lake. You may use a larger motor ONLY to load and unload from your trailer. Larger motors MUST be propped out of the water once you are away from the courtesy docks. No Size Limit on CRAPPIE Just THE FIFTEEN (15) CRAPPIE PER DAY CREEL LIMIT 
- - Lake is about 2 foot below pool with water temps in 80s 
- Bass were FAIR-SLOW with most being caught early mornings or late evenings. 
- Bluegill were FAIR on wax worms and parts of crawlers along weed lines. 
- Catfishing has been FAIR on livers and dip baits mostly late evenings and into the night with a few nice fish. 
- Crappie were FAIR-SLOW and suspended in 10 - 20 foot water caught on 
- Saugeye were SLOW with mostly smaller fish being caught mostly on minnows with some on tube jigs. 
*THE BAIT SHOP IS OPEN seven days a week, with minnows, waxworms, nightcrawlers, leeches, and various tackle. 
*Glasener Beach & Concession Stand Will Be CLOSED On WEEKDAYS Starting on Monday August 9th THIS FACILITY WILL REMAIN OPEN WEEKENDS ONLY THROUGH LABOR DAY WEEKEND (YES, WE WILL BE OPEN LABOR DAY - SEPT. 6TH). The Park Staff Wish To THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATRONAGE! 


Matt


----------



## Hanr3

Well it's after midnight and the boat and truck are packed. Im tired, yet cant sleep. 5:15am is going to come real fast. 

See you on the lake gentlemen!
Plaid and all. :mrgreen:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

The results are in! After a full day of fishing on Lake Evergreen, I won the Bass division with three fish going for 10lbs, 4oz, and Hanr3 won the panfish division with three nice crappie.










Overall it was a nice day to be out on the water. It was overcast much of the day, with the skies clearing a bit after lunch. I seemed to have a rougher time than normal. Wasilvers mentioned that watching me unload the boat from the trailer is what they invented cameras for...very funny! Of course, the motor wouldn't start, and I was dropping stuff in the water trying to get clear of the trailer. Not a good way to start the day. Without the big motor, I had to head for an island just about 400yds from the launch. I trolled around stumps and trees, catching at least 15 fish on one of my shallow diving bluegill crankbaits in 3-4ft of water. The biggest one went for a little over 4lbs. I also caught my first Musky, a 26-incher. I had no idea they smelled so bad! I had to keep washing off my hands after that. My battery ended up almost going dead at about 1:30pm, and I had to crawl back to the launch against a nice breeze, with the trolling motor on high. It took me about 30mins to go the 400yds back to an area near the ramp to wait out the last two hours. I was able to get the motor to start while waiting around, but it was running pretty bad, so I shut it off and put the boat on the trailer by hand.

I can't wait till the next time! We received a K-Mart ad in the paper today...My wife pointed out a tent they had on sale for $189 and mentioned staying in that would be one way to get her to camp out...This tent had closets.

Matt


----------



## wasilvers

Congrats to Matt. He made the best of a slow day to reel in some NICE bass. The picture doesn't do them justice. 

Everyone I spoke to tried to convince us that bass fishing at Evergreen was hopeless. I caught 2 all day, one 13 and one 14 1/2 - not enough to measure. However, the crappie were everywhere! Hanr3 and his son caught a mess of them, Matt and I each contributed one to the fish fry.

I forgot to charge the camera batteries for the fishing tourney  but did manage a few pictures for the fish fry...

One of the bass that didn't make it, What a fillet!






MMMM – can you smell it!





Hanr3 really knows his way around a campfire – he's a master chef!





We put the kids were in charge of dessert -experts in their own right.









There were a few potential futere fishermen in the crowd





After dinner, I took a couple of kids fishing. The crappie were still biting right outside camp.





Campfire at night wrapped up a great day


----------



## Jim

Wow! Looks like a super time was had by all. Good job fellas! My hat goes off to all of you.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Wow! Looks like a super time was had by all. Good job fellas! My hat goes off to all of you.



Ditto! +1

Next time, I'm in too. My 4 hour "soccer tournament duty" turned into 6+ hours. I'd have rather been fishing with you guys. I also tried to make up for it by hitting the river Friday night. After about an hour....we were chased off by a horrible storm that blew in. The lightning and wind were horrible....then, came the downpour. Messed up fishing for most of this week probably. It's really been a tough year around here to fish. Hasn't stopped me though. :LOL2:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Those fish look great! I wish I could have stuck around for the meal!


----------



## Hanr3

They were great! :mrgreen: We had enough food for 10. 

I had a great time, even with the rain. Met some great people too.

Anybody heard to po1?
Last I heard he had a hole in the boat and had to leave early. Looked like his campsite was empty when I was heading out on Sunday. 

Will, great family you have there!

Matt, I want pics of the lure you were using. :mrgreen: 
You caught some awesome Bass. 

I was hoping to get my pics posted tonight, however I left my memory stick at work, at least I hope that is where I left it. Its got my work stuff on it too. 


Not too toot my own horn, however I had the best campsite in the park.


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> Anybody heard to po1?
> Last I heard he had a hole in the boat and had to leave early. Looked like his campsite was empty when I was heading out on Sunday.
> 
> Will, great family you have there!
> 
> Matt, I want pics of the lure you were using. :mrgreen:
> You caught some awesome Bass.



I checked with po1. said he hit a stump on his way to another fishing spot and put a hole in his boat.  He made it out ok, just has to do some work on it now. I think that soon he'll have a boat mod thread going.

Matt - I don't want pictures, I'll take 2 just like your's- just email or pm me what I owe you and shipping to 53089 and I'll get it to you. I saw Ultimate Match Fishing and a guy fishing shakyheads got schooled by an oldtimer throwing the same cranks as what you showed me. Not your killer colors, but shad colored.


----------



## Hanr3

wasilvers
I checked with po1. said he hit a stump on his way to another fishing spot and put a hole in his boat. :cry: He made it out ok said:


> I am also going to order a couple of the winning lures.
> 
> Glad to hear that about po1, and will watch for the thread.
> 
> Onto my pics from the weekend.


----------



## perchin

Looks like all had a wonderful time..... I'm pretty bummed out about not being able to go.  Health and wife's schedule had other plans for my family this time.... oh well hopefully this won't be the last outing for the area.


----------



## Hanr3

Heck I'm ready to go again.

Im looking at going camping/fishing Sept 24-26th. The wife is going to Chicago for the weekend, it'll be me and the dogs. I hope the dogs like to camp and fish.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

That is a great looking lake. Congrats to the winners, and it looks like all involved had a great time. Hanr3, your site looks like it was killer


----------



## BaitCaster

Good times!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Hanr3 said:


> Matt, I want pics of the lure you were using. :mrgreen:
> You caught some awesome Bass.




Here is the photo of the lure, still tied on. You can't really tell, but I was fishing this lure around a bridge up at Clinton, and smashed it into the pylons, bending the rear hook eye 90* flush with the end of the lure. I straightened it back out, and it seems to be just fine. Even with all of those fish, the finish is still in really good shape.


----------

